# HBO's The Vow - Mac Quayle



## Pier (Aug 25, 2020)

Anyone watching this?

It's a docuseries about the NXIVM cult that started yesterday.

I think Mac's work is great. I got quite emotional while watching the first episode. I don't know, maybe it's because it touched me on a personal level, but I think on this first episode it really captured the soul of what was going on.

So far very different from the other stuff I've heard from him (Mr Robot, American Horror) but I imagine it will turn to a darker tone as the series progresses.


----------

